# Would you rather have a gay son or pornstar daughter?



## minimal (Jul 23, 2011)

which and why?


----------



## M4A3 (Jul 23, 2011)

They both have about the same chance of getting HIV. At least in porn they try to screen for it. 

The pornstar daughter would be able to give you grandkids one day. (Assuming she's not a full on carpet muncher too).


----------



## BillHicksFan (Jul 23, 2011)

Gay son would be easier to accept. Homosexuality is nothing to be ashamed of. If your daughter is a porn star then you have got to ask yourself whether or not you have failed as a father.
Would I want my son to be gay? No, but if he needed to be gay in order to live a forfilling life then he would have my support. Who am I or anybody else to tell him who he should or shouldn't love?


----------



## minimal (Jul 23, 2011)

i picked gay son as well.  Having a pornstar daughter would make me rage all day.


----------



## LAM (Jul 23, 2011)

hands down a gay son, the thought of my daughter getting dp'ed on video for all to see..no way

hypothetical like these (along with the economy) are on my list as to why I got a vasectomy 14 years ago at 28.


----------



## BillHicksFan (Jul 23, 2011)

Only closet fags will pick pornstar.


----------



## minimal (Jul 23, 2011)

LAM said:


> hands down a gay son, the thought of my daughter getting dp'ed on video for all to see..no way
> 
> hypothetical like these (along with the economy) are on my list as to why I got a vasectomy 14 years ago at 28.



you got any kids?


----------



## LAM (Jul 24, 2011)

minimal said:


> you got any kids?



nope....


----------



## MDR (Jul 24, 2011)

Having a homosexual son wouldn't bother me in the least.  Porn star son or daughter would be very troubling, because I don't see that as a career choice for healthy, well-adjusted people.


----------



## KelJu (Jul 24, 2011)

On the surface, I would chose gay son, just for the reasons already mentioned. But, I would like to know what kind of porn are we talking about with the daughter situation. Are we talking mainstream DPing with facials, or are we talking about pro-am type stuff with couples who just like to fuck on camera? 

I have plenty of sexual deviancy myself, so I can't really judge a daughter who likes to express her sexuality on camera for a thrill. But, if she is taking cumshots shots by 3 dudes at once for a paycheck, I would have to ask myself what I did wrong to cause her to have such low self respect.


----------



## Big Smoothy (Jul 24, 2011)

minimal said:


> which and why?



I don't want to have kids.


----------



## booze (Jul 24, 2011)

Pornstar daughter.. be able to fuk all her work buddies  

Sent from my HTC Liberty using Tapatalk


----------



## LAM (Jul 24, 2011)

KelJu said:


> I have plenty of sexual deviancy myself, so I can't really judge a daughter who likes to express her sexuality on camera for a thrill.



many of us have indulged.  I have also done things knowing that I will never get my comeuppance!  my best friend since 2nd grade even offered up his wife if I promised not to tap his little sister.


----------



## BillHicksFan (Jul 24, 2011)

LAM said:


> many of us have indulged.  I have also done things knowing that I will never get my comeuppance!  my best friend since 2nd grade even offered up his wife if I promised not to tap his little sister.


Id rather a friend screw my little sis than my wife lol. What did you do?


----------



## LAM (Jul 24, 2011)

BillHicksFan said:


> Id rather a friend screw my little sis than my wife lol. What did you do?



the fucker made me fell guilty as hell even though she was the one trying to get into my pants.  no casual sex is worth jeopardizing a great friendship.


----------



## ceazur (Jul 24, 2011)

i'd rather get a vasectomy now and not take the chance of riskin it


----------



## ceazur (Jul 24, 2011)

LAM said:


> the fucker made me fell guilty as hell even though she was the one trying to get into my pants.  no casual sex is worth jeopardizing a great friendship.




i would have told his wife about him giving her up and then slept with her and the daughter


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jul 24, 2011)

I'd rather have neither, but if I had to choose, I'd choose gay son over porn star daughter for sure.  The thought of having a daughter who was getting hammered by multiple guys, everyday on camera for a paycheck, would have me ashamed and in rage everyday.  I couldn't handle it.  Many of them are junkies also.  It's just doesn't seem like it could be a healthy lifestyle.

As long as the son was a descent moral person, I wouldn't feel ashamed of him for being gay.


----------



## KelJu (Jul 24, 2011)

GearsMcGilf said:


> I'd rather have neither, but if I had to choose, I'd choose gay son over porn star daughter for sure.  The thought of having a daughter who was getting hammered by multiple guys, everyday on camera for a paycheck, would have me ashamed and in rage everyday.  I couldn't handle it.  *Many of them are junkies also*.  It's just doesn't seem like it could be a healthy lifestyle.
> 
> As long as the son was a descent moral person, I wouldn't feel ashamed of him for being gay.




Can you blame them? How else can a 90lb white girl take on 3 black guys with 13 inch cocks in every orifice without screaming bloody murder?


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jul 24, 2011)

LMAO!  It prolly only hurts the first couple hundred times.


----------



## Chubby (Jul 24, 2011)

Both are condoned and legalized misbehaviour. I would accept my child but not their behaviour.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jul 24, 2011)

incredible question


----------



## minimal (Jul 24, 2011)

^ incredible stats


----------



## quick01 (Jul 24, 2011)

Hahahahah this is great. Maybe a gay son? I got a feeling I would be a protective dad If I had a daughter.


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 24, 2011)

Gay son, hands down. I'd have a hard enough time with my daughter dating let alone having some dirtbag throat-fuck her in the back of a minivan on camera. I'm getting pissed just thinking about it and I don't even have a daughter.


----------



## lnvanry (Jul 24, 2011)

I would no zero problems with a gay son...I'd feel bad for him as a teen just b/c its going to most likely be a rougher ride socially than normal until he's an adult.

It would very very difficult for me to accept a porn star daughter.


----------



## IronAddict (Jul 24, 2011)

I gotta agree with the majority here, having a gay son would in no way adversely affect my life.

But having a daughter in porn would affect my life, and I think a few other, too!


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Jul 24, 2011)

minimal said:


> ^ incredible stats


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 24, 2011)

a gay son would be fine with me. i made it very clear to my kids i will love them no matter what. but a pornstar son or daughter would be hard to deal with. my kids are both straight but both advocate for gay rights.


----------



## flexxthese (Jul 24, 2011)

pornstar daughter. I cannot accept homosexuality in my family. Just one of those things.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jul 24, 2011)

flexxthese said:


> pornstar daughter. I cannot accept homosexuality in my family. Just one of those things.



Do you by chance attend the Westboro Baptist Church?


----------



## AdmiralRichard (Jul 24, 2011)




----------



## SloppyJ (Jul 25, 2011)

Pornstar daughter so I could guest star on screen!


----------



## tommygunz (Jul 25, 2011)

Gay pornstar son


----------



## minimal (Jul 25, 2011)

tommygunz said:


> Gay pornstar son


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jul 25, 2011)

Then again, with the porn star daughter, you'd get a lot of free wank bank material.


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Jul 25, 2011)

Hilarious how many guys on here would go nuts if their daughter turned to porn to make a living. Thing is: I am sure most, if not all of you, support the porn industry. If there wasn't a demand, the possibility of your daughter becoming a porn star wouldn't exist.


----------



## Calves of Steel (Jul 25, 2011)

gay son. well that was easy.


----------



## BillHicksFan (Jul 25, 2011)

Muscle_Girl said:


> Hilarious how many guys on here would go nuts if their daughter turned to porn to make a living. Thing is: I am sure most, if not all of you, support the porn industry. If there wasn't a demand, the possibility of your daughter becoming a porn star wouldn't exist.



Many probably do it just to piss their fathers off.


----------



## flexxthese (Jul 26, 2011)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Do you by chance attend the Westboro Baptist Church?



Because I don't accept homosexuality in my family you are going to compare me to them? Are you one of those "leaves are green, so all things green must be leaves."?  Better yet, you'd be okay coming home early one day and seeing your son buck naked, bent over with some dudes dick up his ass? That's not normal, nor is it acceptable. People can do what they want but in my family, I won't allow it. You're supposed to come home to your son banging some young blonde with huge tits, give him a high five and grab a beer.


----------



## BillHicksFan (Jul 26, 2011)

^^^ What if your slut of a daughter was a lesbian?


----------



## SFW (Jul 26, 2011)

Putana Daughter > Frocio 

At least she'll procreate.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 26, 2011)

@ flexxthese that's the kind of attitude that drives gay teens to suicide. i understand it but i hope if you're ever faced with the situation for real your heart grows 3 sizes. seems to me a pornstar daughter would run into a few girl on girl scenes.


----------



## SFW (Jul 26, 2011)

LW is like everyones Mom on IM


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 26, 2011)

I'm a bitch, I'm a lover, I'm a child, I'm a mother
I'm a sinner, I'm a saint, I do not feel ashamed
I'm your hell, I'm your dream, I'm nothing in between
You know you wouldn't want it any other way


----------



## SFW (Jul 26, 2011)




----------



## Little Wing (Jul 26, 2011)

and some days just for the hell of it 
i'm your little faggot pornstar son


----------



## SFW (Jul 26, 2011)

LMAO


----------



## Gissurjon (Jul 26, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> Pornstar daughter so I could guest star on screen!



You wanna fuck your daughter?


----------



## Chubby (Jul 26, 2011)

People should not play politics with their value and principle.  If we don't have those, then we are no different than animals.


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Jul 26, 2011)

Having a gay son would not be a problem for me, but I would pray that he didn't turn out to be flamboyant like Richard Simmons.  Flamboyant gays who act out are ridiculous to me!  I know a couple guys like that and I find myself wanting to smack them in the head... not because they are gay, but because they can be so fucking annoying!


----------



## BillHicksFan (Jul 26, 2011)

^^^ 






YouTube Video


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jul 26, 2011)

Little Wing said:


> @ flexxthese that's the kind of attitude that drives gay teens to suicide. i understand it but i hope if you're ever faced with the situation for real your heart grows 3 sizes. seems to me a pornstar daughter would run into a few girl on girl scenes.



That's what I was thinking!  His pr0nstar daughter that he's so proud of would prolly be getting banged and munchin' some snatch at the same time.


----------



## CG (Jul 26, 2011)

GearsMcGilf said:


> That's what I was thinking!  His pr0nstar daughter that he's so proud of would prolly be getting banged and munchin' some snatch at the same time.



Lolz.


Id rather the son. No chance of fappin to a vid of my son if he's gay lol.that, and knowing guys and girls that have done porn, I wouldn't wish that. On my kids

Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jul 26, 2011)

Cgrant said:


> Lolz.
> 
> 
> Id rather the son. No chance of fappin to a vid of my son if he's gay lol.that, and knowing guys and girls that have done porn, I wouldn't wish that. On my kids
> ...



So you might fap to your pr0nstar daughter's vids?


----------



## booze (Jul 26, 2011)

flexxthese said:


> Because I don't accept homosexuality in my family you are going to compare me to them? Are you one of those "leaves are green, so all things green must be leaves."?  Better yet, you'd be okay coming home early one day and seeing your son buck naked, bent over with some dudes dick up his ass? That's not normal, nor is it acceptable. People can do what they want but in my family, I won't allow it. You're supposed to come home to your son banging some young blonde with huge tits, give him a high five and grab a beer.



Great post. Would read again.

Sent from my HTC Liberty using Tapatalk


----------



## CG (Jul 26, 2011)

GearsMcGilf said:


> So you might fap to your pr0nstar daughter's vids?



No. Cause if I saw that id kill myself

Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Curt James (Jul 27, 2011)

Guess I'd go with the gay son.



I'd hate to stumble across a video starring my daughter.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jul 27, 2011)

Curt James said:


> I'd hate to stumble across a video starring my daughter.



Might make for some extra good wank bank material.


----------



## Boogz1218 (Jul 28, 2011)

OR.....you could keep it in the family like them.....






YouTube Video


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Jul 28, 2011)

GearsMcGilf said:


> So you might fap to your pr0nstar daughter's vids?



If she was hot enough.


----------



## SilentBob187 (Jul 28, 2011)

Boogz1218 said:


> OR.....you could keep it in the family like them.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They have to do their own makeup?  What a crock of low budget sh*t...anyone have the youporn link for it? 

Gay son.  For the reasons listed.


----------



## Chubby (Jul 28, 2011)

Boogz1218 said:


> OR.....you could keep it in the family like them.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The daughter said that porn is a professional career.  I hope kids don't watch this show.  Otherwise they might really think it a professional career.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jul 28, 2011)

It is a professional career.  They are highly talented artists.


----------



## Nightowl (Jul 28, 2011)

I'd take the son.
I have too many with values that exceed the expectations by those with such standards as a so-called "career" as a freakin, "Adult Entertainment"
shit, any one can spread their legs


----------



## IronAddict (Jul 28, 2011)

SilentBob187 said:


> They have to do their own makeup?  What a crock of low budget sh*t...anyone have the youporn link for it?
> 
> Gay son.  For the reasons listed.



Now, that's a different topic all together.

That's just freakin icky, ewww!


----------



## flexxthese (Jul 28, 2011)

SilentBob187 said:


> They have to do their own makeup?  What a crock of low budget sh*t...anyone have the youporn link for it?
> 
> Gay son.  For the reasons listed.



Google elli and desi foxx. tons of shit on em


----------



## booze (Jul 28, 2011)

GearsMcGilf said:


> It is a professional career.  They are highly talented artists.



I agree.

Sent from my HTC Liberty using Tapatalk


----------



## dogsoldier (Jul 28, 2011)

I gotta say gay son.  If he turns out like one of those screaming queen crazy fuckers I would have to kick his ass until he acted like a respectable person.  I know many grounded gay people that live a normal life to put up with that freak shit. Gay, yep, freak nope. Just as a point of reference, if my straight son was acting like a side show freak, I would kick his ass also.


----------

